# What max poundage do most 3D shooters use?



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

id say the common weight for 3-D is 60 pounds.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

80 any more than that and my arrows won't stay in the target..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I have 2 set up. One is set to 62 and nails 286 fps and the other is set to 60 and gets 271 fps. Both have well gotten the job done at local and IAA sanctioned events.


----------



## sleagle (Feb 16, 2006)

I shoot 60#s for 3D. I like to shoot a lot and figure that it may be a bit easier on the shoulders if I shoot a little less poudage


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

64lbs, 27dl,285fps


----------



## ArcheryAnonymou (Dec 7, 2007)

I always shot 67 pounds for 3-D. I recently got a 60 bow and it just doesn't feel right to me anymore. WAY too light. The release doesn't feel the same.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Poundage*

I think it all up to how people feel. I like 57-60 lbs w/ 65% let off. 80% let off seems like I can't get a good release. With modern carbon arrows, it is relativly easy to get shaft around 5 gr. per pound.

-Jim


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

63#,29"draw,304fps,321gr


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

70.5#


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

60lbs


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

I usually shoot at about 60# pounds give or take a couple.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

60# 28" DL 332 grains 282 fps


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*64lbs.*


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

i shoot 72 lbs and i know that Tom Crowe ususally shoots 80 lbs for IBO events


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm shooting 60# this year.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

With a release 56-60#

With fingers 60-64#


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

52#


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Somewhere around 60#.


----------



## shootin3dagain (Sep 18, 2007)

I just had to lower my Guardian to 61 pounds. It was shooting too fast for the ASA shoot in Gainesville. Normally I shoot 65 though.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

The lightest poundage to achieve somewhere around 280 FPS


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

65lbs. 325gr. fatboys, 302 with my proelite. 28.5" draw


----------



## jason smith (Nov 28, 2007)

*poundage*

heres how i see it. whats more important in target/3-d...speed or acuracy. lots of people yell high poundage...but if you are having trouble, and by trouble i mean not feeling VERY comfortable pulling back then your too high. low poundage, more comfort, more relax, more time to focus on acuracy and a better shot. i shoot 56-58lbs...260fps...but the target nor anyone of my compeditors care how fast and it does not matter. you have to feel comfortable. lower the lbs to where you feel right and it does not make you feel like you have to hurry and get the shot off or your going to just let it go because of strain. make it where the consentration is on the shot.

jason.just my 2cents....but it works!


----------



## jason smith (Nov 28, 2007)

*also*

also.....when you have done this with lbs and got comfortable with the weight....then set up your sight and figure arrow choice.


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

I have my Switchback set at 64# and my X-Force set at 70#.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*60 to 80*

60 to 70 is the common range of draw weight with most around the 60-65# range.

Personally, I'm shooting 64-65 most of the time and experimenting with something a bit more in the 70# range.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I was talking to a couple of pros and they were going to shoot 72 and 73# this year. They both seemed in the 28-29" range of draw. They were saying how they hold steadier and want to shoot heavier arrows this year.


----------



## 14Shooter (Sep 17, 2007)

Moneymaker set at 61lbs. shooting 282fps.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

stay comfy at a poundage you can handle well,then execute your shot


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

101st at 62lbs shooting 262 (new arrows next week to speed that up)


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I was shooting 60#, but my new tourney bow is shooting 275 at 55#, so that is what I'm shooting now. Even on a really long day my shoulder still feels good.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

60# there abouts for me. :wink:


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

at age 48 71lb
at 52 69
now at 54 67
in a couple o years ilbe shootin 60 and feeling great


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

I heard Jeff Hopkins shoots 66 lbs. Pros seem to have heavier draw weights?
I like to know what Levi Morgan shoots?
I shoot 66 lbs 31 inch draw at 314 fps with a conquest 1. MBO shooter.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i shoot 60-65


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I heard from someone who talked with levi in Vegas he shoots over 70.


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

Drenalin LD 60 lb. lims. maxed out @ 61.5 lbs. - 27" DL- 340 grain Fatboy @ 270 fps.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I plan to shoot 50 lbs outta my 82nd next year when I give 3D a try.
I am sure even with 350 grain I will be over the 280 FPS...so I will go a lil heavier arrow if needed. :wink:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

71.9# DW on my GTO 
350gr arrow and 338 fps
I use heavier arrows for ASA to get down to the 280fps speed limit. :thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I just backed mine down. I got some new Fatboy 500's and changed my DW from 60# to 55#. Still get 280fps.


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

I shoot 61 pounds. I'm still getting 300 fps at 28" with my Prestige. It seems most are shooting 60-65 pounds.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I shoot 70# just like the feel of it, and it helps with missjudged yardage.


----------



## DR. JAM (May 8, 2008)

I shoot 55-57#.


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*AllTheRage*

60LBS,28",323fps-tuned by [email protected] Velocity.


----------



## mstraditional (May 5, 2008)

I shoot a traditional 3d shoots. I shoot a 40pound bow at 28 inches. My husband shoots a recurve at around 50-55 pounds. It all depends on what you are shooting and what you are comfortable with.


----------



## dabishop_57 (Jun 22, 2007)

55# 330gr GT X-Cutter 30 in draw = 284 fps


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Had mine at 60lbs but when I changed to Fatboys and a total arrow weight of 315 I was shooting 298 fps. Had to decrease to 53lbs to get down to 280.

hd


----------



## DXT08 (Mar 7, 2008)

i shoot at 65 #


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

58 lbs for 3D/ 306 gr. arrow.............65 for hunting/ 390 gr. arrow.


----------

